# PHP 4.1.2 upgraded to 4.3.4 - phpinfo() shows 4.1.2 ?!?



## pry3i (Apr 14, 2004)

Downloaded the Liyanage 4.3.4 PHP and installed it. appears to have
over written the old php files (checked date timestamp) ...

BUT

phpinfo() still reports that 4.1.2 is still installed.

Did I miss something here?


----------



## pry3i (Apr 14, 2004)

nevermind.

I found the problem was related to the libphp4.so - evidently the 4.1.2 version didnt / doesnt get updated. moved the old Jan 15th 2003 file in /usr/libexec/httpd/ to .old and copied in the Dec 8th file from /usr/local/php/


----------



## drustar (Apr 15, 2004)

how is the upgrade process like? you just run another installer or is it something done manually?


----------



## drustar (Apr 15, 2004)

never mind - should've known better - just reffered to the entropy.ch site.


----------

